# U75 northern meet. June 23rd. Do you wanna camp?



## kalidarkone (Feb 2, 2018)

Northern meet up Weekend of June 23rd. Who wants to camp?
( we may be able to book a whole campsite with a pub!!!!!!)


----------



## a_chap (Feb 2, 2018)

Hebden Bridge? Camp?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 2, 2018)

How many are needed for the full site? I might be up for this


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 2, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Hebden Bridge? Camp?



I'm blow-drying my feather boas this weekend in anticipation.  

But camping.  Fuck no.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 2, 2018)

Pennine Way Camping Accommodation | Hebden Bridge Camping Site | Tent Pitches and Campervan Hookup Pitches | Camping and Campervan Site, Colden, Hebden Bridge | Pennine Way Camping Site

Here is the site we are looking at


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 2, 2018)

sounds good....i'll bring some 2cb


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 3, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> Pennine Way Camping Accommodation | Hebden Bridge Camping Site | Tent Pitches and Campervan Hookup Pitches | Camping and Campervan Site, Colden, Hebden Bridge | Pennine Way Camping Site
> 
> Here is the site we are looking at


Thanks, I should of added that- I was being really lazy


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 3, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> How many are needed for the full site? I might be up for this


14 tent pitches and 5 camper van hook ups.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 3, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> 14 tent pitches and 5 camper van hook ups.


sojourner moose friedaweed Callie 5t3IIa BoatieBird S☼I


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2018)

Terribly thoughtful of you to tag me but I only live 10 miles away so a night under canvas is not necessary


----------



## Shirl (Feb 3, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Terribly thoughtful of you to tag me but I only live 10 miles away so a night under canvas is not necessary


I thought you might enjoy it


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 3, 2018)

I might have digs at the ex MIL's gaff. Looks like they're on holiday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I thought you might enjoy it


Snort.


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 3, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Snort.



Camping is fun


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 3, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> I might have digs at the ex MIL's gaff. Looks like they're on holiday


Party??


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 3, 2018)

geminisnake said:


> Camping is fun



Is it fuck as like.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is it fuck as like.



First it's no bacon on pizza, and then no camping - just what the actual fuck is wrong with you?

Does your head fall off if you experience any pleasure or something?

I may pop up, if so I shall kidnap the grumpy fecker from his palace of misery and bring him along to a field with its pollen, bugs and sheep poo...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 3, 2018)

kebabking said:


> First it's no bacon on pizza, and then no camping - just what the actual fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Does your head fall off if you experience any pleasure or something?
> 
> I may pop up, if so I shall kidnap the grumpy fecker from his palace of misery and bring him along to a field with its pollen, bugs and sheep poo...



Au contraire - I'm normal unlike the weirdo that you clearly are.   

I've no problem with fields, bugs, pollen and sheep shit - I proudly hosted ticks when I were a kid.  But sleeping in a cloth blag that is a tent = NO.  Houses and hotels were invented for a reason...


----------



## kebabking (Feb 3, 2018)

Ooh, Shirl are the pubs generally dog friendly?

If I'm going to leave the kids with the Mrs, I probably ought to bring at least one of the dogs....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 3, 2018)

I just need shit loads of booze and a 6x3 ft space somewhere.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 3, 2018)

The Nudie (where campsite is) is dog friendly and am struggling to think of a pub in hebden that isn't dog friendly.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 3, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Ooh, Shirl are the pubs generally dog friendly?
> 
> If I'm going to leave the kids with the Mrs, I probably ought to bring at least one of the dogs....


All the pubs here are dog friendly, they wouldn't have any customers if they weren't  You'll be fine


----------



## nogojones (Feb 3, 2018)

If you're camping out I might even wander up


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 4, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I just need shit loads of booze and a 6x3 ft space somewhere.


We have the same taste in camping


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2018)

Sounds interesting ... I'll look at the planner.

I once went on a m/c club camping weekend oop norf. We had organised for a beer tent / marquee, as  an "extension" to the on-site clubhouse. On the Friday night a couple of late arrivals turned up and had a pint before "time" was called. By the time we had finished our last drinks it had decided to rain, so one of the late arrivals pitched his tent inside the marquee. He moved in the morning, as the rain had only been a shower and he could see his allocated pitch. Not only that, we were all eating bacon butties before setting off for the Saturday morning shopping run. Just a short trip as a lot more members were due to arrive and a longer sight-seeing bash was planned for the afternoon.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 5, 2018)

I gonna bring my new dog. I may have mentioned my new dog and plastered his picture on every live thread on Urban, but I thought I'd put him on this one as well.

I may bring a child as well - she loves camping, chatting to adults(endlessly...), and shopping.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2018)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 126802
> 
> I gonna bring my new dog. I may have mentioned my new dog and plastered his picture on every live thread on Urban, but I thought I'd put him on this one as well.
> 
> I may bring a child as well - she loves camping, chatting to adults(endlessly...), and shopping.


Omg sooooo cute - yeah bring him, what's his name?


----------



## kebabking (Feb 6, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Omg sooooo cute - yeah bring him, what's his name?



Dunno yet - there's a naming tussle... I like Bramble, but Otto, Ember, Shadow, Pitch, Tar are, my wife tells me, in the game.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 6, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Dunno yet - there's a naming tussle... I like Bramble, but Otto, Ember, Shadow, Pitch, Tar are, my wife tells me, in the game.



Call it Tar - then you can call it's name every time you're out walking it like a pirate. Oooh-aaaaaarrrrggghh Tar.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 6, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Call it Tar - then you can call it's name every time you're out walking it like a pirate. Oooh-aaaaaarrrrggghh Tar.



That's kind of why I like Pitch - the mischievousness of striding through an Urban75 campsite in Hebdon Bridge screaming '_Pitch, get back here now!'....
_
Oh, the possibilities for comedic missunderstanding.
_
_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 6, 2018)

If that was my dog I’d call him Otto and make up an endless supervillain scenario for him and call him Otto Von Flea Bag and Otto Von Hungry Monster and Otto Von Cuteness and stuff


----------



## Shirl (Feb 6, 2018)

I think you need to get a dog 5t3IIa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 6, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I think you need to get a dog 5t3IIa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 6, 2018)

Otto van der Fart.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 6, 2018)

Otto von do you ever stop eating?

Otto von why have my shoes all been chewed?

Otto von Christ, how much has this bloody dog cost us?


----------



## blairsh (Feb 6, 2018)

Otto von shit on me best rug again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 6, 2018)

Grand Duke Snugglebum


----------



## kebabking (Feb 7, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


>



If you aren't sure about being able to commit to having a disobedient, destructive, attention demanding, time and money consuming animal in your life for the next 15 years, I'll happily lend you a/some children for a couple of weeks and you can see what it's like.

Or you can have the goat. It's vile, err... I mean it's lovely. It comes with £500, or whatever sum will get it out of my life.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 7, 2018)

I _might _be driving up so if I am I can give a lift from the Oxfordshire area or pick ups on the way


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm still a maybe for camping. I wont know until closer to the date as my kids grandparents live in HB and may be there or may be not at the moment. 

Either way I'll be there with or without kid/s who may be staying with their lovely grandparents or may be staying in a field in Yorkshire with some folk their dad met on the internet. 

I know which option they're most excited about


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 8, 2018)

Camp...... you know it makes sense


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm hoping to have a kitted out truck by the time this happens.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> I'm hoping to have a kitted out truck by the time this happens.



Excellent - tea, milk, two sugars please. And if you could sort out a sausage, egg (runny) and black pudding sarnie for about 7.30am that would be fantastic.

You're a star.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 10, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Excellent - tea, milk, two sugars please. And if you could sort out a sausage, egg (runny) and black pudding sarnie for about 7.30am that would be fantastic.
> 
> You're a star.



Id love to - but im on a vegan, raw food, windfall fruitarian diet (it is hebden bridge after all) - so its a plate of acorns, some moss and a maggoty apple served on a peice of bark washed down with  rain water. Enjoy!


----------



## kebabking (Feb 10, 2018)

They do have sausages, don't they?


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 10, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Excellent - tea, milk, two sugars please. And if you could sort out a sausage, egg (runny) and black pudding sarnie for about 7.30am that would be fantastic.
> 
> You're a star.


I'll be having one of these! But.....I'm horrible in the morning till I have had a coffee and a shit. But after that.....can guarantee I won't be getting up before 9.......


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 10, 2018)

Might see if I can borrow our cooking beast, depends if mr dovy is camping too with his dad. Before now we’ve done fry ups, cakes, Sunday roasts, paella’s, curries, pasta....


Home - Aquaforno


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 10, 2018)

I can do goat or chicken curry and rice and peas. Or a vegan Jamaican curry. Love cooking outdoors


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 10, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Id love to - but im on a vegan, raw food, windfall fruitarian diet (it is hebden bridge after all) - so its a plate of acorns, some moss and a maggoty apple served on a peice of bark washed down with rain water. Enjoy!



Wrong time of year for acorns I think, but you can substitute slugs in their place.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 11, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> I can do goat or chicken curry and rice and peas. Or a vegan Jamaican curry. Love cooking outdoors



i'll donate a Goat. see, isn't that lovely of me...?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 11, 2018)

(((Kebabking’s goat)))


----------



## kebabking (Feb 11, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> (((Kebabking’s goat)))



i'll bring it up to you. are you in this afternoon?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 12, 2018)

kebabking said:


> They do have sausages, don't they?


There are two excellent butchers in the town


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Wrong time of year for acorns I think, but you can substitute slugs in their place.


 
rare breed, organic, fare trade, hand reared slugs.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 12, 2018)

Shirl said:


> There are two excellent butchers in the town



oh thank God, i feared i was going to have to come up with some excuse.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 13, 2018)

kebabking said:


> i'll bring it up to you. are you in this afternoon?


If I had a garden I’d have your goat


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> rare breed, organic, fare trade, hand reared slugs.



But what about the mites* that live on slugs? 

* not the children of Hebden.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 14, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> If I had a garden I’d have your goat



have you got a pot?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 14, 2018)

kebabking said:


> have you got a pot?


Maybe


----------



## nogojones (Feb 14, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> If I had a garden I’d have your goat


and if you had his goat you might not have a garden


----------



## kebabking (Feb 15, 2018)

nogojones said:


> and if you had his goat you might not have a garden



Oh no, it's a lovely creature - it certainly doesn't bully chickens, or eat flowers, vegetables, trees and sheds, or clothes, or pick fights with dogs, geese or indeed people. 

It's a most content beast, it sticks peacefully to its allocated patch and eats only what it's given*.

*May not be true in all, or indeed any circumstances.


----------



## Stig (Feb 15, 2018)

Camping sounds amazing, what a brilliant idea. I'm well up for this!


----------



## Stig (Feb 15, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> I can do goat or chicken curry and rice and peas. Or a vegan Jamaican curry. Love cooking outdoors


I would like to like this post more than once, to show my appreciation for goat curry and all outdoors cooking


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 23, 2018)

Right then I will be camping and I will be driving. I’m coming up from Oxfordshire so if anyone wants picking up along the way (not you and your entire family I only have a twingo) more than happy to oblige. I won’t go miles out of my way but will detour a bit


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 2, 2018)

Was tempted to test the campsite this weekend, think they may be fully booked though with this heatwave


----------



## mango5 (Mar 2, 2018)

I will try and come to this but there is absolutely no way I will be camping.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 2, 2018)

Did I mention that I'll be bringing my new dog?


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2018)

Why did the poll just close? Some of us need more time to decide, Godamnit!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Why did the poll just close? Some of us need more time to decide, Godamnit!


Cus stupidly I thought that a month was enough time to make a decision! 
Anyway 9 people want to camp so we could still go ahead and book pitches....


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Cus stupidly I thought that a month was enough time to make a decision!
> Anyway 9 people want to camp so we could still go ahead and book pitches....


This is urban. Decisions take a long time!

Do you want me to reopen it?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 2, 2018)

editor said:


> This is urban. Decisions take a long time!
> 
> Do you want me to reopen it?


Gwan then- another 4 weeks? Be great if we could book the whole camp site!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 2, 2018)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 129113
> Did I mention that I'll be bringing my new dog?



Can I book some time with the puppy?  Donation to the server fund.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 2, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can I book some time with the puppy?  Donation to the server fund.



Doubtless - if he takes after his distant cousin, a GWP called Meg, who we adopted last year but who has now gone to live with a gamekeeper in Northumberland, he'll want to be out at 5am and running 20km across the hills...


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 2, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can I book some time with the puppy?  Donation to the server fund.


If you camp


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 2, 2018)

kebabking said:


> View attachment 129113
> Did I mention that I'll be bringing my new dog?


And the goat?


----------



## kebabking (Mar 2, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> And the goat?



Yeah, I got a big Tupperware box..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 3, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> If you camp


----------



## LDC (Mar 3, 2018)

Busy the night of the 23rd in Leeds, but tempted to pop over for some of the afternoon/evening, or maybe the next morning.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 27, 2018)

Just realised editor  forgot to reopen the poll! Too busy drumming I expect! 
However, really going to need final figures in the next two weeks. Also who needs electric hook up and who needs a pitch.. ..
Bump bump bumpity bump.....


----------



## Stig (Mar 27, 2018)

pitch please!


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Just realised editor  forgot to reopen the poll! Too busy drumming I expect!
> However, really going to need final figures in the next two weeks. Also who needs electric hook up and who needs a pitch.. ..
> Bump bump bumpity bump.....


Reopened!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 27, 2018)

Just a pitch for me and the tent please!

ETA plus car


----------



## kebabking (Mar 28, 2018)

Just a standard pitch for me please - 1 bloke, 1 dog, 1 car.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 28, 2018)

That's 4 pitches including me. Just noting this to keep abreast .


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 28, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Just a standard pitch for me please - 1 bloke, 1 dog, 1 car.


And goat


----------



## kebabking (Mar 28, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> And goat



I don't think the goat will need accommodation - it will be _resting_...


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 7, 2018)

editor are you camping? Just reminding you


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> editor are you camping? Just reminding you


Highly unlikely!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 13, 2018)

Bump bump. I'm about to book this, so wondering if anything has changed, those who want to camp, do you still?
Stig kebabking Kaka Tim geminisnake neonwilderness nogojones Dovydaitis waxoyl kazza007
friedaweed Fez909 -  what you doing? Camping?
Shirl - still up for this? 5t3IIa ?


----------



## Stig (Apr 13, 2018)

yes please!


----------



## nogojones (Apr 13, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Bump bump. I'm about to book this, so wondering if anything has changed, those who want to camp, do you still?
> Stig kebabking Kaka Tim geminisnake neonwilderness nogojones Dovydaitis waxoyl kazza007
> friedaweed Fez909 -  what you doing? Camping?
> Shirl - still up for this? 5t3IIa ?



I can't commit at the moment because of work. Would like to go but can't guarentee

eta. just checked my schedule and I've got no chance of making it


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 13, 2018)

hoping to have the truck by then. Otherwise will camp. soz if thats not very helpful!


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Bump bump. I'm about to book this, so wondering if anything has changed, those who want to camp, do you still?
> Stig kebabking Kaka Tim geminisnake neonwilderness nogojones Dovydaitis waxoyl kazza007
> friedaweed Fez909 -  what you doing? Camping?
> Shirl - still up for this? 5t3IIa ?


Thanks for asking chuck but I think we're going to either stay with


----------



## kebabking (Apr 13, 2018)

Yeah, I'm still on - barring the obvious.

Don't forget to book a pitch for farmerbarleymow he's looking to shed his miserable bastard image and return to the camping fold like all right thinking people...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Bump bump. I'm about to book this, so wondering if anything has changed, those who want to camp, do you still?
> Stig kebabking Kaka Tim geminisnake neonwilderness nogojones Dovydaitis waxoyl kazza007
> friedaweed Fez909 -  what you doing? Camping?
> Shirl - still up for this? 5t3IIa ?


Still coming! Still don’t need/want to camp!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 13, 2018)

geminisnake said:


> Camping is fun


It is when you're a kid and someone else is pitching the tent, but once you leave your teenage years behind, it's absolutely shit.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 13, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Still coming! Still don’t need/want to camp!


 Good! Yes I know how you feel about camping. I think I'm a bit worried about driving all the way to Hebden and then everyone ducking out!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 13, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Don't forget to book a pitch for farmerbarleymow he's looking to shed his miserable bastard image and return to the camping fold like all right thinking people...



Barefaced slanderous lies.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 13, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Still coming! Still don’t need/want to camp!


I'm a bit sad because the whole thing about being based in a campsite has put me off in general and made it more difficult for me being reliant on public transport or favours getting to/from as I don't drive.  Hopefully next time.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 13, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I'm a bit said because the whole thing about being based in a campsite has put me off in general and made it more difficult for me being reliant on public transport or favours getting to/from as I don't drive.  Hopefully next time.[/QUOTE


There are guest houses in the area and Dovydaitis has already said he can give a lift from Oxford. Quite a few people are not camping.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 13, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> There are guest houses in the area and Dovydaitis has already said he can give a lift from Oxford. Quite a few people are not camping.


It's OK I've been to a couple of these plus Brum picnics etc.  I'm too skint for overnights at the moment, times change and Urban meets don't have to be as accessible as in the golden years.

eta you might have a bit of a shock when you meet Dovy. She's great tho, impressive wheels too iirc


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I'm a bit sad because the whole thing about being based in a campsite has put me off in general and made it more difficult for me being reliant on public transport or favours getting to/from as I don't drive.  Hopefully next time.


Oh wait, I didn’t realise it was _based_ in a campsite now  I thought we were going on a Hebden pub crawl and those that fancied it were just _staying_ in tents


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 13, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh wait, I didn’t realise it was _based_ in a campsite now  I thought we were going on a Hebden pub crawl and those that fancied it were just _staying_ in tents



Sadly, I fear the camping fanatics have taken over the event.  

Before we know it, we'll all be forced to do this at gunpoint.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 13, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh wait, I didn’t realise it was _based_ in a campsite now  I thought we were going on a Hebden pub crawl and those that fancied it were just _staying_ in tents


I may have got the wrong impression, but I imagine a pub crawl would be curtailed by the lure of campsite funtimes if only to give any designated driver the chance to catch up and continue the festivities.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 13, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I may have got the wrong impression, but I imagine a pub crawl would be curtailed by the lure of campsite funtimes if only to give any designated driver the chance to catch up and continue the festivities.



Don't worry - I'm the designated miserable bastard and have been tasked by the secret organising committee to stop them ever reaching this no doubt tick-infested campsite.  It is for their own good.  

PS - I'd like you to come along as I've never met you.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 13, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh wait, I didn’t realise it was _based_ in a campsite now  I thought we were going on a Hebden pub crawl and those that fancied it were just _staying_ in tents


Yes that is my understanding. Back to camp to kill the goat for yard food, or probably the next day to help the hangover.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 13, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sadly, I fear the camping fanatics have taken over the event.
> 
> Before we know it, we'll all be forced to do this at gunpoint.



No no the campsite ting has not taken over! It's just that I was gonna book it for all camping, now I'm thinking maybe just book it individually, as I don't think I want to take responsibility for anyone but myself and some people are not sure what they are doing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 13, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> No no the campsite ting has not taken over! It's just that I was gonna book it for all camping, now I'm thinking maybe just book it individually, as I don't think I want to take responsibility for anyone but myself and some people are not sure what they are doing.



Shirl has a shotgun licence, being a countrywoman.  She goes out shooting sheep for target practice - for fun.  



kalidarkone said:


> Yes that is my understanding. Back to camp to kill the goat for yard food, or probably the next day to help the hangover.



Goats blood is excellent hangover juice. It's like Irn Bru on steroids.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 13, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl has a shotgun licence, being a countrywoman.  She goes out shooting sheep for target practice - for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Goats blood is excellent hangover juice. It's like Irn Bru on steroids.


Nah bruv the goats blood is for the manish water..


Or in other words goat head soup.....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 13, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Nah bruv the goats blood is for the manish water..
> 
> 
> Or in other words goat head soup.....




Bloody wrong 'un.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 14, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bloody wrong 'un.



As long as the goat dies during the process I don't give a shit.

I think a BBQ might be easier, as well as the goat remaining in goat form for longer so I can spend more time gloating over my victory, but if kalidarkone really wants to put the effort in to make goat soup I'm not going to argue the toss...


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 14, 2018)

No I want the goat to stay a goat also, I'll bring everything for the curry!
We can have a barbie as well!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 14, 2018)

kebabking said:


> As long as the goat dies during the process I don't give a shit.



(((goat)))


----------



## kebabking (Apr 14, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> (((goat)))



this place is a den of fucking perverts - first OzT and now you...


----------



## OzT (Apr 14, 2018)

But methinks farmerbarleymow's closer to the goats as he's oopt' norf in the countryside, whereas I am in the suburbs . . . . . lol!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 14, 2018)

kebabking said:


> this place is a den of fucking perverts - first OzT and now you...





OzT said:


> But methinks farmerbarleymow's closer to the goats as he's oopt' norf in the countryside, whereas I am in the suburbs . . . . . lol!!



As kebabking is the only one of us who actually has a goat, I think he is in denial about who is the pervert.  

This is the expression of kebabking's goat whenever he enters the garden.  The poor thing is clearly terrified.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 14, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> As kebabking is the only one of us who actually has a goat, I think he is in denial about who is the pervert.
> 
> This is the expression of kebabking's goat whenever he enters the garden.  The poor thing is clearly terrified.



kebabking, entering the garden recently..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 14, 2018)

kebabking said:


> kebabking, entering the garden recently..



I take it that is representative of your expression after you've entered the goat?


----------



## kebabking (Apr 14, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I take it that is representative of your expression after you've entered the goat?



Ladies for babies etc...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 14, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Ladies for babies etc...



and goats for satisfaction.  Or something like that - in your world at least...


----------



## Shirl (Apr 14, 2018)

Have you booked yet kalidarkone?
I'm not planning on camping as I can drive home at the end of the night. 
I'm looking forward to seeing everyone though. I may come to the camp for breakfast on Sunday morning if the cooks are in any state to do any cooking.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 15, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I may have got the wrong impression, but I imagine a pub crawl would be curtailed by the lure of campsite funtimes if only to give any designated driver the chance to catch up and continue the festivities.



I had the same impression as 5t3IIa. I wouldn’t worry about the pub crawl being curtailed - Hebden is tiny so any designated driver could leave the car at the campsite for the evening and get a taxi back for less than the price of a pint. 

And at least three of us will be using public transport to get home so you won’t be alone on that score.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 15, 2018)

ANNOUNCEMENT :

I'm booking a pitch for myself and will do that this week.
Originally I was going to book for everyone, however from past experience of people's plans changing I'm only prepared to take responsibility for myself and don't want to get into booking for other people who then don't turn up.

Might be helpful if people say here when they have booked?


----------



## Stig (Apr 16, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT :
> 
> I'm booking a pitch for myself and will do that this week.
> Originally I was going to book for everyone, however from past experience of people's plans changing I'm only prepared to take responsibility for myself and don't want to get into booking for other people who then don't turn up.
> ...


Very sensible. 

Which night(s) are you booking for?  Because I like the sound of the camping part, but I suspect pubcrawl day will involve drunky taxi back to sleep, there won't be any time for chasing the goat. So I'm thinking about at least one extra day.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm thinking 22nd, 23Rd, 24th. But I'm not expecting anyone to be around on the Friday,  I just like to take my time! It will be great to see you Stig - it's been at least a decade!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 16, 2018)

I’m booking the Saturday night only as I’m busy the Friday night down this end.



mango5 said:


> eta you might have a bit of a shock when you meet Dovy. She's great tho, impressive wheels too iirc



  
I’m afraid I won’t be in anything impressive this time just a bog standard twingo but I will have a space from Oxfordshire area if anyone wants it


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 16, 2018)

Apologies Dovydaitis thought you were a fella! I totally got you confused with Dessiato ......


----------



## kebabking (Apr 16, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Apologies Dovydaitis thought you were a fella! I totally got you confused with Dessiato ......



dessiato is the one who ironed his cock. You can tell him at a distance as he's accompanied by an ambulance at all times...


----------



## dessiato (Apr 16, 2018)

kebabking said:


> dessiato is the one who ironed his cock. You can tell him at a distance as he's accompanied by an ambulance at all times...


I burned my cock with a hairdyier, I burned my leg while ironing on it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 16, 2018)

dessiato said:


> I burned my cock with a hairdyier, I burned my leg while ironing on it.



Do you know kebabking?  He got up to no end of no good as a young whipersnapper.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 18, 2018)

I have been calling the New Delight Inn for a couple of days now, but no answer and no answer machine. Anyone else called?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 20, 2018)

New delight fully booked. Back to the drawing board


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 20, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> New delight fully booked. Back to the drawing board


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 20, 2018)

I've sent an email to these guys, regarding availability and if camper vans are permitted .
Camping | West Yorkshire | Old Chamber Camping


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 20, 2018)

I’ve just emailed these: Home


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 21, 2018)

Old Chamber camping replied to say their camping is OK for a campervan, but not for motorhomes or caravans as single track to the campsite. 50 % deposit required in advance to secure booking.

When Aarons farm get back to Dovydaitis we will need to make a decision quickly.  I don't care were I go as long as it's not very far from Hebden and with all you lot camping!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 22, 2018)

According to the booking calender for Aarons campsite there is no availability


----------



## kebabking (Apr 22, 2018)

Is there some festival or event on that's causing everywhere to be booked solid?

Shirl ?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 22, 2018)

They’ve not got back to me so let’s go old chamber. Bloke at new delights did ask if I was part of a pennine trek


----------



## Shirl (Apr 22, 2018)

I've looked up that weekend and the Arts Festival starts on the 22nd. It's the biggest event on the Hebden calendar. The town will be heaving  
The Aarons camp site is up Cragg Vale so about 5 miles out of town. I've never stayed there so don't know what it's like. 
Is the New Delight site full?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 22, 2018)

Can't you you camp in a random field instead?   Shirl - you must know secluded spots where illicit campers won't get shot by an angry farmer.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 22, 2018)

Is it worth choosing a new locus?

If Hebden is going to be rammed then this could all be a bit of a nightmare - and anyone needing a B&B or whatever is going to end up paying through the nose...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 22, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Is it worth choosing a new locus?
> 
> If Hebden is going to be rammed then this could all be a bit of a nightmare - and anyone needing a B&B or whatever is going to end up paying through the nose...



Manchester then.  You could set your tents up in Piccadilly Gardens.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 22, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can't you you camp in a random field instead?   Shirl - you must know secluded spots where illicit campers won't get shot by an angry farmer.


I don't unfortunately. The farmers around here are mostly sheep and cattle farmers and they are very protective of their land. I've never seen any wild camping in these parts.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 22, 2018)

Manchester is definitely easier. Hebden does get full of tourists from around the end of May until mid September.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 22, 2018)

Or the date. I'm unlikely to come to any event where I'm unable to camp, due to my budget. Also I was very much looking forward to Hebden Bridge .

However there is the old Chamber camping and before we abort this U75 mission could people wanting b&b check the situation out in terms of availability and cost?


----------



## Glitter (Apr 22, 2018)

Try Sowerby Bridge or Ripponden. There’s a campsite there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 22, 2018)

This has a search function for campsites.

The Camping and Caravanning Club Campsite Search and Book - Version 8.1

There are no campsites in central Manchester, and I'm not sure if you'd get away with camping in one of the parks, even the bigger ones like Heaton Park.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 22, 2018)

Rough Hey Wood Campsite , Halifax Campsites, West Yorkshire

I see this site all the time. I have no fucking idea how you get to it though. 

It’s a bit of a walk from the station but not horrendous. If you share a cab it’d work out about a quid each I reckon.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 27, 2018)

i know a great campsite next to hutton roof crags near kirkby lonsdale. Very basic (outhouse with toilet and sink) and there's no shop or pub nearby. But we'd probably have it to ourselves and you can have a fire. The crags are great to walk around on - a bit of a hidden treasure.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 27, 2018)

Could be a winner!


----------



## kebabking (Apr 27, 2018)

Suits me - in fact it's my idea of heaven - but I wonder if the likes of farmerbarleymow  could be enticed in to such a rural paradise, what with the need to tread on grass rather than his preferred tarmac, dogshit, litter and drug paraphernalia...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 27, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Suits me - in fact it's my idea of heaven - but I wonder if the likes of farmerbarleymow  could be enticed in to such a rural paradise, what with the need to tread on grass rather than his preferred tarmac, dogshit, litter and drug paraphernalia...



I've heard of Kirby Lonsdale and have probably been there, but can't for the life of me think where it is in relation to civilisation.  Can't be arsed to google it.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 27, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've heard of Kirby Lonsdale and have probably been there, but can't for the life of me think where it is in relation to civilisation.  Can't be arsed to google it.



Small, pretty town on the edge of the dales - sort of between Lancaster and Kendal but off to the east.

Not far from Ingleton and Sedburgh. Lovely, lovely place. Assuming there's nothing on you'll get a nice B&B or room in a pub.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 27, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Small, pretty town on the edge of the dales - sort of between Lancaster and Kendal but off to the east.
> 
> Not far from Ingleton and Sedburgh. Lovely, lovely place. Assuming there's nothing on you'll get a nice B&B or room in a pub.



That makes sense - been up there a number of times, including field trips at sixth form (the Twiss and Doe waterfalls - beautiful place).   

Is there a train link to civilisation?


----------



## kebabking (Apr 27, 2018)

15 mins taxi from Oxenholme according to one of the pubs websites...

One of us will pick you up if you like - if we go there I'd look to get there mid afternoon on the Friday.

The Sun Inn looks rather nice if you fancy treating yourself...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 27, 2018)

kebabking said:


> 15 mins taxi from Oxenholme according to one of the pubs websites...



I can get a beardy twat train quite easily from Manc.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 27, 2018)

farmerbarleymow the Sun turns out to be a dog friendly place - I know you wanted  to book some puppy time...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 28, 2018)

nearest train to kirkby lonsdale is clapham - about 7 miles away. im sure a car pick up can be arranged. If we're doing hutton roof crags then im probably bringing the sprogs and the the other half cos they love it there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 28, 2018)

Shirl will be sad that this isn't anywhere near Hebden...


----------



## Shirl (Apr 29, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl will be sad that this isn't anywhere near Hebden...


I love that area. 
If it had been Hebden I was planning being in my studio daytime on Saturday. I'll still do that as I need to earn some money but I'll come up at some point even if it's just for a few hours. It's not far away.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 29, 2018)

Hang on then, has the location changed?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2018)

I can get there by public transport:

Train to Lancaster (1 hour 7 minutes);
45 minutes getting lost walk to Lancaster bus station;
55 minute bus journey to Kirkby Lonsdale.	
Don't know how much the bus would cost (under a tenner I'd guess) but the train fare is £18.30 return.  Cheaper than going via Oxenholme, Settle or Wennington and seems to have the best bus link.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> Hang on then, has the location changed?



It seems to have.  Further away from Manchester too.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 29, 2018)

This seems to have turned into a northern camping meet- where as originally it was a meet in Hebden Bridge and some of us were up for camping, others either living nearby or planning to stay in a guest house. 
I'm aware that the new plan being hatched is excluding people that don't want to camp...... farmerbarleymow 5t3IIa Shirl all of whom I looked forward to meeting. I also really wanted to see Hebden Bridge. 
So what shall we do? Have two meets? Not sure I can afford the the time or money for that. Postpone a Hebden Bridge meet for a time when it's not so busy? i.e after September? 
What do non campers suggest?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2018)

I can get to Kirkby Lonsdale easily enough so I don't mind either way.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 29, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> ...new plan being hatched is excluding people that don't want to camp...



It's not - Kirby Lonsdale is more of a tourist place than Hebden Bridge, there will be loads of B&B's and the like.

Moreover, the Arts festival in HB that weekend means that it's the non-campers who will struggle to find accommodation and then pay through the nose for it.

As a camper I'm very happy to do HB - its an interesting place in a beautiful part of the world, but it will be rammed, parking will be a nightmare, and anyone who doesn't want to camp will either have to commute in from other places or shell out a fortune.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 29, 2018)

kebabking said:


> It's not - Kirby Lonsdale is more of a tourist place than Hebden Bridge, there will be loads of B&B's and the like.
> 
> Moreover, the Arts festival in HB that weekend means that it's the non-campers who will struggle to find accommodation and then pay through the nose for it.
> 
> As a camper I'm very happy to do HB - its an interesting place in a beautiful part of the world, but it will be rammed, parking will be a nightmare, and anyone who doesn't want to camp will either have to commute in from other places or shell out a fortune.


 OK I'm happy with that !


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 29, 2018)

Kaka Tim do we need to book the camp site? What's it called? Link?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 29, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Kaka Tim do we need to book the camp site? What's it called? Link?



"cragside" - hutton roof. 

You dont have to book - but i'll see if we can get the middle field reserved anyway. Its not very well used and there's no social media page - its owned by this old women. Its proper old school.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> "cragside" - hutton roof.
> 
> You dont have to book - but i'll see if we can get the middle field reserved anyway. Its not very well used and there's no social media page - its owned by this old women. Its proper old school.



Don't forget to take waterproofs - it is bound to rain.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 29, 2018)

kebabking said:


> It's not - Kirby Lonsdale is more of a tourist place than Hebden Bridge, there will be loads of B&B's and the like.


I've just looked on Trivago/booking.com etc. Anything reasonably priced are fully booked. It's popularity shows in its prices. I was going to book for HB for me and a mate from liverpool. I can't justify these prices as much as I would love to meet you all.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 29, 2018)

Have you tried airbnb Calamity1971 ?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 29, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Have you tried airbnb Calamity1971 ?


Never though of that. Cheers


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've just looked on Trivago/booking.com etc. Anything reasonably priced are fully booked. It's popularity shows in its prices. I was going to book for HB for me and a mate from liverpool. I can't justify these prices as much as I would love to meet you all.
> View attachment 134017



Fucking hell - those prices for hotels in the arse end of nowhere.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 29, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fucking hell - those prices for hotels in the arse end of nowhere.


I've been looking at Airbnb as suggested by blairsh and some of those are 75 quid a night . Stayed in howarth last year cheaper than that with ensuite and breakfast.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 29, 2018)

only other cheap option s to camp...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2018)

blairsh said:


> only other cheap option s to camp...



Or travel back to civilisation in the evening.  It'll cost me about £25 return which isn't too bad.  Presumably it would be similar to/from Liverpool.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 29, 2018)

blairsh said:


> only other cheap option s to camp...


I used to years ago. Kind of like home comforts now. Nevermind, I'm sure there will be other meets. Says an hour and 50 from me, so could do two wheels if the weather is fair for the afternoon. Just no drinky poos.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 29, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Or travel back to civilisation in the evening. It'll cost me about £25 return which isn't too bad. Presumably it would be similar to/from Liverpool.


Arse end of Durham to arse end of nowhere
65 quid !


----------



## kebabking (Apr 29, 2018)

Ok, so new plan needed....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 29, 2018)

Kaka Tim started this mess so he should sort it out. 

And if the venue changes again it'll mean I wasted that hour looking up train tickets and obscure bus timetables.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 29, 2018)

So we need somewhere where nothing ever happens, and where no one wants to visit so the price of B&B's is more reasonable...

Birmingham?


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 29, 2018)

Grimsby?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 29, 2018)

.


kebabking said:


> So we need somewhere where nothing ever happens, and where no one wants to visit


My house


----------



## kebabking (Apr 29, 2018)

Immingham?

*If we actually do decide on Grimsby or Immingham - or indeed Birmingham - I fear that some personal crisis might magically appear as we approach the date, sadly, and with great regret, forcing me to pull out.

Just saying...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Birmingham?



Fuck no. 

It'd be better to stick to either HB or Kirkby Lonsdale, as it is impossible to pick a location and date that works for everyone.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 30, 2018)

kebabking said:


> So we need somewhere where nothing ever happens, and where no one wants to visit so the price of B&B's is more reasonable...
> 
> Birmingham?


the last two urban meetups in Brum (and surrounding areas) have been a blast.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Grimsby?



I've never been to Grimsby - I imagine it to be a bucolic seaside paradise.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 30, 2018)

mango5 said:


> the last two urban meetups in Brum (and surrounding areas) have been a blast.



Urban meet in Bewdley would be quite convenient for me..






steam trains, a safari park, lots of pubs, interesting little shops, Wyre Forest, very pretty, easy trip from Birmingham.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 8, 2018)

What gwan?


----------



## kebabking (May 8, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> What gwan?



 no idea. i may just book some random campsites throughout the North and hope that one of them is reasonably close to where we end up...


----------



## kalidarkone (May 8, 2018)

Until there is a solid plan - I'm out. Can't afford the time or money to fuck about.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 12, 2018)

I spoke to the owner and the campsite at hutton roof crag is available. Its cheap. there will probably be nobody else there. We can have a fire and be noisy. Its right by the crag . Its about three miles from the M6 - so not hard to get to. Facilities are basic - stone outhouse with bog and sink, cold water tap (its natural spring water btw). Nearest pub is a couple of miles away. people getting public trasnport an be picked up from nearest train station (clapham or settle). 

map

Google Maps

Hebden is out the question cos of the festival. So we can go with this one or others can put up alternatives and we can vote.


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 12, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Until there is a solid plan - I'm out. Can't afford the time or money to fuck about.


Same here


----------



## kalidarkone (May 12, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Hebden is out the question cos of the festival. So we can go with this one or others can put up alternatives and we can vote.


So Kaka Tim you probably need to do a new poll. Just to decide if it's worth doing at all!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

Me and Shirl have hatched a plan (between drunken dancing on pub tables) to arrange a meet in York.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Me and Shirl have hatched a plan (between drunken dancing on pub tables) to arrange a meet in York.


This comment needs pictures.


----------



## Shirl (May 12, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> This comment needs pictures.


No chance. Have you seen farmerbarleymow's bare legs?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

Shirl said:


> No chance. Have you seen farmerbarleymow's bare legs?



My legs are fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Shirl (May 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> My legs are fucking gorgeous.


That's not what the bouncers said


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> My legs are fucking gorgeous.


Picture ffs


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 12, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Picture ffs



No chance.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Me and Shirl have hatched a plan (between drunken dancing on pub tables) to arrange a meet in York.


When?


----------



## mango5 (May 12, 2018)

I may be back in. Given time to get cheap tickets and perhaps arrange accommodation I can come to York more easily than I can commit to camping.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 13, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> When?



Not thought that far ahead yet.


----------



## Brownglass (Jul 31, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Hebden Bridge? Camp?


Am I camp,
try to be whenever possible,
whilst chaneling Joseph Stalin


----------

